# World Cup Congratulations



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I would like to congratulate and commend the excellent shooting of the American World Cup Men's Team and their new World Record and Gold Medal. Excellent job to Dave Cousins, Reo Wilde and Braden Gellentien. Excellent job.

Also a big Congrats to Dave Cousins, Individual Gold and Jamie Van Natta, Individual Gold also. Tremendous achievements by all of you.:thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go :clap::clap:

Dave and Jamie are on fire this year.:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*congrats*

congrats to jamie and dave

good luck to jamie at the next cup too...
and dave at the nfaa event of course

:cocktail:


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes indeed ,Job well done:wink: USA!!!


----------

